# Urgent Advice - Suites at Polo Towers



## dukebigtom (Sep 5, 2008)

I just received notice that I have been confirmed through an ongoing search for a 2 bedroom suite at the Suites at Polo Towers next September 2009.  I have read some recent postings on this site about ongoing huge construction around PT.  

1.  Will the construction cause any problems for us as far as staying here, walking to the strip, etc.

2.  Is it in fact reasonable to walk to the strip?

3.  I read that the pool is on the roof and not to big.  While we won't probably use it much, is it adequate, nicely cared for, attractive, etc?  I would guess the views would be great.  True?

4.  I see the second bedroom is actually a lock-off with just a murphy bed.  We are taking friends who have never timeshared and want them to get a good impression.  Is this an issue?

Any other tips, thoughts, advice I can use in deciding whether or not to keep this reservation?

If you want to send me a private message, you can do so directly at:
dukebigtom@yahoo.com

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 5, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> I just received notice that I have been confirmed through an ongoing search for a 2 bedroom suite at the Suites at Polo Towers next September 2009.  I have read some recent postings on this site about ongoing huge construction around PT.
> 
> 1.  Will the construction cause any problems for us as far as staying here, walking to the strip, etc.
> 
> ...



1. The major construction is across LV Blv and MGM's new monstrosity. I haven't heard complaints of noise being a bother to anyone. Most of the heavy construction is done during the day but they had been working around the clock on this construction site.

2. The only thing between you and the strip in the Hawaiian Marketplace. Essentially, you are ON the strip. It's a very short walk to the sidewalk. 

3. The pool is well cared for and there are cabana's the offer shade. It does have a nice view. 

4. The murphy bed wasn't an issue for my FIL and MIL when they stayed with us. I've pulled them down to see if they were comfortable or not and they are actually nicer than some other timeshare beds we've slept on. The fact it folds up into the wall when you're not sleeping gives you more room to move around. I actually consider them a plus for these units. 

Polo Towers has one of the best locations in Las Vegas. All the units in the Suites have been recently remodled and are essentially brand new again. If you're stay is Sunday to Sunday you should be in tower 1 and if you're Sat. to Sat. you should be in tower 2 (unless they've changed things). Tower 2 faces north or south. I'd pick a southern facing room as trash pick up is on the north side and use to be very early in the morning. Tower 1 face east and west. A west facint room faces LV Blv and has the best view. Most of the rooms face west. You'll want 5th floor or above to have a view of the strip. There is a 4 story building directly in front of Polo Towers the blocks the view of anything 4th floor or lower. 

Polo Towers is a very nice resort and has a great location. Since you have a 2 bedroom unit I'd hang onto that reservation. Most other I.I. locations are off strip. That means you'll be at the mercy of the resorts shuttle service schedule or you'll need a car. At Polo Towers you won't even need a car unless you just like the freedom of your own vehicle or want to get off the strip occasionally. If you don't rent a car and then change your mind, there is a rental car company (Budget I think) right in front of Polo Towers (very easy walking distance).


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a photo of the roof top pool at Polo Towers. Unfortunately, all of the room photo's I have for the Suite's at Polo Towers are of the old decor. 





Polo Towers in relation to the Las Vegas strip.





Polo Towers viewed from the west side of Las Vegas Blv. 





Polo Towers pool deck as viewed from the 38th floor lounge on top of Marriott's Grand Chateau


----------



## Karen G (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures, Doug, and very informative posts.

Big Tom, if next September's weather is anything like our September weather so far, you should have one spectacular trip to Las Vegas.  I think your guests will be notably impressed with timesharing in that two-bedroom unit.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Mimi (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, Doug...great information and pics. Makes me wish I was part of the PT family.  But I promised my DH...NO MORE TIMESHARES!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mimi said:


> Wow, Doug...great information and pics. Makes me wish I was part of the PT family.  But I promised my DH...NO MORE TIMESHARES!



I wouldn't go overboard there. Polo Towers is a nice resort and it's a good exchange but, even though I own two weeks at Polo Towers I wouldn't advice buying a week. I still have issues with management that I'm not convinced have been solved. MF's are pretty high, no washer/dryer in units, owners lounge (skyview bar) closed without notice to owners and now apparently being made into sales offices not to mention that big SA a couple of years ago because not enough money is being put into reserves (less than $50 for a 2 bedroom unit). IMO it's probably better to exchange into Polo Towers than to own a unit. I suppose if you wanted to use a unit for personal use every year for the same week (all suite's weeks are fixed weeks, not floating weeks) then it might be all right.


----------



## dukebigtom (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to all.  Sounds like I did good on this exchange.

BigTom


----------

